# Two-Notes Torpedo Captor



## maggotspawn (Jan 20, 2017)

https://www.sweetwater.com/insync/two-notes-torpedo-captor/

Didn't see this posted anywhere. Attenuator/Reactive load boxes, 4, 8, 16 ohms. $229 list price.


----------



## oniduder (Jan 20, 2017)

interesting, you could easily use the two notes software, and this all of a sudden becomes a powerhouse 

love it!


----------



## JD27 (Jan 20, 2017)

That has a lot of features for the price.


----------



## bnzboy (Jan 20, 2017)

I am not the most techy guy out there but is there any option to have ohms selectable in one device rather than owning individual units for different ohm? Maybe this is a technical limitation.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 20, 2017)

bnzboy said:


> I am not the most techy guy out there but is there any option to have ohms selectable in one device rather than owning individual units for different ohm? Maybe this is a technical limitation.



The Reload does just that, so it can be done.


----------



## mongey (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah I saw it yesterday. It's a great product. If I didnt it have the live I'd be all over one.


----------



## decoy205 (Jan 20, 2017)

I could definitely use something like this. Good price point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2017)

bnzboy said:


> I am not the most techy guy out there but is there any option to have ohms selectable in one device rather than owning individual units for different ohm? Maybe this is a technical limitation.



Probably to keep the price down. Cheaper to have it fixed than to have it selectable. 

The Mesa Cabclone is the same. Had to buy 4 separate units for different ohms.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 20, 2017)

Very cool! Great price for what it does as well!


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 20, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably to keep the price down. Cheaper to have it fixed than to have it selectable.
> 
> The Mesa Cabclone is the same. Had to buy 4 separate units for different ohms.





How expensive could it possibly be? My Mini Mass wasn't even $150 and has a 3 way resistance switch.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2017)

The MiniMASS is recommended for 35w amplifiers, doesn't have a built-in cab sim, isn't reactive... It's a way more stripped down unit than the MiniMASS.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 20, 2017)

School me please, what is the difference between reactive and non reactive loadboxes?

These caught my attention...


----------



## feraledge (Jan 20, 2017)

Opinion needed. I rarely if ever use my Torpedo Live aside from when it's hooked up to my computer for recording anyways, in which case I'm usually already running the Remote. Is there any reason I shouldn't just sell what I have, buy this (I'm more likely to use an attenuator on a day-to-day basis), and be able to use WOS for recording just the same?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 20, 2017)

feraledge said:


> Opinion needed. I rarely if ever use my Torpedo Live aside from when it's hooked up to my computer for recording anyways, in which case I'm usually already running the Remote. Is there any reason I shouldn't just sell what I have, buy this (I'm more likely to use an attenuator on a day-to-day basis), and be able to use WOS for recording just the same?



If I didn't already own the Reload, this would have been a better solution for me.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 20, 2017)

JD27 said:


> If I didn't already own the Reload, this would have been a better solution for me.



Sold. So from what you're understanding, you can do what I would like to do and what you do in terms of recording through WOS?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 20, 2017)

feraledge said:


> Sold. So from what you're understanding, you can do what I would like to do and what you do in terms of recording through WOS?



Yup, you can still use the WOS plugin in your DAW with this.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 20, 2017)

NM, got my answer. Awesome, time to sell my Live. 






Edit: ninja'ed!


----------



## JD27 (Jan 21, 2017)

feraledge said:


> NM, got my answer. Awesome, time to sell my Live.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If this was out last year, I would have just bought this instead. I could get an 8 ohm version and use it with everything I own. My Mesa's are all 8 ohm and my EVH/Orange can be lowered to 8 ohm. Would have saved me some money.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 21, 2017)

JD27 said:


> If this was out last year, I would have just bought this instead. I could get an 8 ohm version and use it with everything I own. My Mesa's are all 8 ohm and my EVH/Orange can be lowered to 8 ohm. Would have saved me some money.



It's never to late. I'm literally listing my Live as we speak.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jan 21, 2017)

I am pretty sure I need to buy this


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 21, 2017)

odibrom said:


> School me please, what is the difference between reactive and non reactive loadboxes?
> 
> These caught my attention...



A reactive load more accurately approximates the impedance curve presented by a speaker, this in turn affects the tone produced by the amp itself.

Pete Thorn has a vid in which he hooks up various loads while taking a DI straight out of the amp and you can hear what a significant difference there is between resistive and reactive loads. Or see it in chart form if you prefer that.


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 21, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The MiniMASS is recommended for 35w amplifiers, doesn't have a built-in cab sim, isn't reactive... It's a way more stripped down unit than the MiniMASS.





This is still cheaper than the Mass. It will likely be my next piece of gear. I hope the improvement of it being reactive makes up for the lack of tone controls.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2017)

^Judging by the video above, the reactive load in the Two Notes Torpedo Reload sounds leagues better than the resistive loads.


----------



## Meeotch (Jan 21, 2017)

I'll be curious to see how the attenuator sounds. Most all of the competition have some sort of tone shaping (ie depth and brightness) to help negate the effects of attenuation. Maybe with a fixed reduction value, they integrated some sort of tone shaping into the circuit to compensate. Either way, at this price point it's a win!


----------



## odibrom (Jan 21, 2017)

prlgmnr said:


> A reactive load more accurately approximates the impedance curve presented by a speaker, this in turn affects the tone produced by the amp itself.
> 
> Pete Thorn has a vid in which he hooks up various loads while taking a DI straight out of the amp and you can hear what a significant difference there is between resistive and reactive loads. Or see it in chart form if you prefer that.



Million thanks for that video.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Jan 21, 2017)

I'll take one please.


----------



## aqa (Jan 21, 2017)

Fantastic piece of gear, i hope video reviews any soon and compare with the suhr ACE


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Jan 21, 2017)

aqa said:


> Fantastic piece of gear, i hope video reviews any soon and compare with the suhr ACE



The Suhr ACE looks cool as well. 

I wonder if there is any difference (to the better) as compared to the reactive load found in the Torpedo Live/Studio units?


----------



## ander09 (Jan 21, 2017)

Couple things I have noticed in difference between the Reload and Captor that I didn't see mentioned.

The Captor seems to be a fixed -20db attenuation, while the Reload attenuation is fully variable through the Speaker attenuator volume.

The Captor is 100w max, the Reload is 150w (200w peak)

The Captor is a DI for the amp, not an Instrument DI, so you are recording the AMP signal, and can also record the cab with a mic.

The Reload has a DI and re-amp box with it, so if you want that, you could technically record DI, Reload DI and mic cab at the same time, you would need a separate DI and re-amp box with the Captor.

The real question is, will the Captor attenuation sound as good as the Reload.

I have been contemplating purchasing the Reload, but I must admit that the captor has an attractive price.


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 21, 2017)

aqa said:


> Fantastic piece of gear, i hope video reviews any soon and compare with the suhr ACE





The ACE is a $300 analog cab sim.


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 22, 2017)

As someone who already owns a good Di box and a reamp box, the captor looks like a great way of recording an amp at home and then throw a cabinet sim on it in the daw. Also the -20 db attenuation along with my 5150 15w lbx would probably also make it sound better at low volumes.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jan 23, 2017)

I am brand new to load boxes so I don't fully understand what I'm looking for for my applications, but I would essentially be able to use this instead of the Suhr Reactive Load I was initially considering to pick up right? All I want to do is to be able to record my amp directly into my interface, without using a cab, and use cabinet impulses in my DAW.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2017)

Basically the same thing as the Suhr. If anything, it has more features.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 23, 2017)

InCasinoOut said:


> I am brand new to load boxes so I don't fully understand what I'm looking for for my applications, but I would essentially be able to use this instead of the Suhr Reactive Load I was initially considering to pick up right? All I want to do is to be able to record my amp directly into my interface, without using a cab, and use cabinet impulses in my DAW.



This looks like it does what the Suhr does plus a bit more for less money, looks an easy choice to me.

The difference will be that the Suhr's impedance curve is designed to exactly match a 4x12 with greenbacks whereas Two Notes gear is designed to be more of a blank canvas/more "neutral" in that respect; seeing as you'd be using both with impulses anyway I can't see that being a massive concern.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow. Thanks guys. Damn, I'm glad I didn't have the money for the Suhr over Christmas haha. I originally intended on running the Suhr with WoS so now that this is coming it's a no-brainer. I can't really think of any advantages the Suhr might have over this, correct?


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 23, 2017)

On paper it looks good, now how it sounds is going to be important, because I've had a lot of feature packed but bad sounding load boxes before. I eventually always come back to the Marshall SE100, which is a bit cumbersome.
The Torpedo live sounding good is one thing, but it doesn't mean this one will too. (I sure hope it does, if it sounds good I'll certainly buy one)
The form factor of the Reload is still a plus going for it though. Both my amps being 8-16 ohms I guess I'm going to buy one, at 250&#8364; it's very tempting


----------



## aqa (Jan 23, 2017)

This is the most important, some people claimed that the suhr sounds better than torpedo live, I hope it keeps the renowned two notes quality


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 23, 2017)

Man, just when I think Im out.. another piece of gear pulls me back in!


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 25, 2017)

aqa said:


> This is the most important, some people claimed that the suhr sounds better than torpedo live, I hope it keeps the renowned two notes quality





If Suhr made an analog sim that sounds better than an impulse, I'll dress up like a ballerina.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 25, 2017)

He just meant purely in terms of the amp's response to the load, so I think you can leave your tutu at the dry cleaner for now.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 25, 2017)

On the other hand, My old analog Marshall SE100 does sound better than a lot of impulses. you're just restricted to, well, one cab and it weighs tons 
But is sounds stellar with mark type tones


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 26, 2017)

-20db, would that be enough to get a 100w head with a 412 cab down to bedroom levels and still get the good tone?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2017)

Would probably be around 80 - upper 90s in terms of dB with the attenuator on.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Jan 27, 2017)

rexbinary said:


> -20db, would that be enough to get a 100w head with a 412 cab down to bedroom levels and still get the good tone?



It's equivalent to making it a 1 watt amp. Theoretically, it will give you your 100dB tone at 80dB. Whether it will sound good with your speakers, who knows?


----------



## SwanWings (Jan 27, 2017)

My next planned gear purchase was going to be the Suhr reactive load. Thank god I hadn't thrown money into it yet...


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2017)

Possibly a dumb question since I'm new to loadbox/attenuation gear, but is there any potential problems with running a 120 watt head into this since it's only rated for 100w? Pretty much all popular heads I'd use this for would be 120w (6505/5150's, Savage, etc.). 

Granted I'm not cranking the master volumes on the amps, should it be able to handle them without issue?


----------



## aqa (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm not an expert, but I think if you don't go crazy with master levels, there shouldn't be any problem.

For example I play a 6505+ in a 1x12 30w, and i don't get over 3 in post gain with any problem, and at this level is really loud


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 27, 2017)

Mike said:


> Possibly a dumb question since I'm new to loadbox/attenuation gear, but is there any potential problems with running a 120 watt head into this since it's only rated for 100w? Pretty much all popular heads I'd use this for would be 120w (6505/5150's, Savage, etc.).
> 
> Granted I'm not cranking the master volumes on the amps, should it be able to handle them without issue?



As long as you're careful - from things the Two Notes guys have said on forums it sounds like you can hear the sound quality degrading if you start to push past the wattage limit so you should get some level of warning. Just be aware that your 120 watt amp doesn't need to have the master maxed to put out 120 watts.


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 27, 2017)

I read the Captor can be powered from 48v phantom power. Would a Scarlett 2i2 be able to supply that phantom power?


----------



## Mike (Jan 31, 2017)

rexbinary said:


> I read the Captor can be powered from 48v phantom power. Would a Scarlett 2i2 be able to supply that phantom power?



Yes


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 31, 2017)

Anyone see a picture of these from NAMM? I noticed on Two Notes site and Sweetwater's site the pictures are just 3D renderings of what it should look like. (You have to look really close to notice as they are nice renderings.) Makes me think they might be a ways off for shipping since they don't have real pics of them yet.


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 31, 2017)

Found a YouTube vid of one. Its slightly different then the rendering. (Smooth on the outside case rather than coarse like in the render, and the amp input is black rather than red.)


----------



## Mike (Jan 31, 2017)

rexbinary said:


> Anyone see a picture of these from NAMM? I noticed on Two Notes site and Sweetwater's site the pictures are just 3D renderings of what it should look like. (You have to look really close to notice as they are nice renderings.) Makes me think they might be a ways off for shipping since they don't have real pics of them yet.



This vid show the physical unit:

edit: Ninja'd 

"Thanks for being a such great friend to gearslutz"






Some sellers on Reverb have their estimated ship date listed as April if that's any indicator. 

I'm super interested myself as I'm in the market for one, but idk how I feel about the fixed attenuation level. I'm also curious how the thing will hold up overtime being such a small unit. Most of the popular attenuators have a lot more in them as far as heat dispersion/ventilation/cooling goes.


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 31, 2017)

Same here on the fixed attenuation. I'm going to try to hang back and wait for a few people to try them out first before I buy. Notice I said "try".


----------



## ander09 (Jan 31, 2017)

aqa said:


> This is the most important, some people claimed that the suhr sounds better than torpedo live, I hope it keeps the renowned two notes quality



I read a post by Guillaume Pille , the owner of Two Notes, basically saying Suhr reversed engineer the reload.

Quote: "At some point John Suhr bought one and made his own, stripped version of the Reload."


----------



## rexbinary (Feb 13, 2017)

Any idea if the fixed -20db attenuation would be too much for a 15w amp? (5153 LBX)


----------



## mongey (Feb 13, 2017)

rexbinary said:


> -20db, would that be enough to get a 100w head with a 412 cab down to bedroom levels and still get the good tone?



FWIW when I had a thd hotlpate the -16 was allot of attenuation with my 100w recto . could def push the amp at lowish bedroom levels


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Feb 14, 2017)

rexbinary said:


> Any idea if the fixed -20db attenuation would be too much for a 15w amp? (5153 LBX)



Only if you want to go above 80dB.


----------



## rexbinary (Feb 14, 2017)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> Only if you want to go above 80dB.



That's supposed to be the equivalent to a plane taking off so I think I'm good.  Thanks!


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Feb 14, 2017)

It would have to be pretty far to be 80dB.

A better reference might be an especially loud vacuum cleaner.


----------



## rexbinary (Apr 7, 2017)

FYI (In case the pic disappears, Two Notes said on their Facebook page that the release of the Captor has been pushed back to June. They want to improve certain things they say.)






pic sharing


----------



## Sumsar (Apr 7, 2017)

Right so every youtuber and their mom will get them at that point, so in july/august we can say it this is great or a pos, thanks for sharing


----------



## rexbinary (May 26, 2017)

Two Notes has updated their Facbook again stating that this product is now delayed until the end of August.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 26, 2017)

rexbinary said:


> Two Notes has updated their Facbook again stating that this product is now delayed until the end of August.



Welp.

I'll probably have the money for a Two-Notes Torpedo by then.


----------



## Chiba666 (May 27, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp.
> 
> I'll probably have the money for a Two-Notes Torpedo by then.


I think you've uncovered their cunning plan. Delay and delay so people end up buying their more expensive product.


----------



## InCasinoOut (May 27, 2017)

Chiba666 said:


> I think you've uncovered their cunning plan. Delay and delay so people end up buying their more expensive product.


Yeah, I was really looking forward to this, but I ended up getting the Suhr Reactive Load because I wanted to start recording my tube amp right away and couldn't wait. Not cheap, but it rules!! Going Mesa Mark V:35 -> Suhr RL -> Ownhammer impulses has been a really easy route to great recorded tones


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 27, 2017)

Chiba666 said:


> I think you've uncovered their cunning plan. Delay and delay so people end up buying their more expensive product.



Probably worked.  I was looking into getting the Captor + AMT Pangaea or Logidy Epsi for a digital loadbox on the budget, but at this rate I might just get a damn used Torpedo Live.


----------



## buriedoutback (May 28, 2017)

This interests me greatly.


----------



## aqa (May 28, 2017)

InCasinoOut said:


> Going Mesa Mark V:35 -> Suhr RL -> Ownhammer impulses has been a really easy route to great recorded tones


 
I would love listen how it sounds, have any clip?


----------



## Aussie guitars (Jun 2, 2017)

My torpedo live works well with some amps, but totally sux with others
The impedance curve of the load box dictates what the sound you will get
So if any of you buy a two notes captor, since it's a cheaper version than the torpedo live do you think it will be better or worse
The Suhr reactive load is a load box with a line out, but it's built to do one job very very well
You know, you can go to Kmart and buy a stereo with a hundred flashing lights that sounds like shit, or you can buy a valve hi fi unit with 3 knobs that will have you drooling
Just something to consider


----------



## PBGas (Jun 3, 2017)

Aussie guitars said:


> My torpedo live works well with some amps, but totally sux with others
> The impedance curve of the load box dictates what the sound you will get
> So if any of you buy a two notes captor, since it's a cheaper version than the torpedo live do you think it will be better or worse
> The Suhr reactive load is a load box with a line out, but it's built to do one job very very well
> ...



Cannot deny this fact. I used to have a Torpedo Live. I now have the Torpedo Studio. It sounded great with my XTC. Not that great but ok still with my JP-2C but with the BE-100 it is absolutely amazing. I tried the Suhr RL a while back and it is a solid product but in my case, I like having everything in the box when I go to a gig and I found the Studio sounded the best to my ears.


----------



## Aussie guitars (Jun 4, 2017)

PBGas said:


> Cannot deny this fact. I used to have a Torpedo Live. I now have the Torpedo Studio. It sounded great with my XTC. Not that great but ok still with my JP-2C but with the BE-100 it is absolutely amazing. I tried the Suhr RL a while back and it is a solid product but in my case, I like having everything in the box when I go to a gig and I found the Studio sounded the best to my ears.


Two notes live sounds awesome with my Suhr SL67


----------



## odibrom (Jul 20, 2017)

so... https://www.thomann.de/pt/two_notes_torpedo_captor_8_ohm.htm

... have anyone grab one yet?


----------



## MrYakob (Jul 20, 2017)

odibrom said:


> so... https://www.thomann.de/pt/two_notes_torpedo_captor_8_ohm.htm
> 
> ... have anyone grab one yet?


Was actually checking up on these today, they still aren't available yet. Last I saw was end of August from Two-Notes


----------



## IsaacJDean (Jul 26, 2017)

I assume this is what @MrYakob saw:






If this thing ends up being good I'm probably going to pickup a tube amp for recording at home (6505mh or EVH 5153 LBX). Bored of amp sims (not that some don't sound great).


----------



## MrYakob (Aug 16, 2017)

Spoke with Sweetwater today and confirmed with Two Notes on twitter that these should be arriving in September....

This thing had better be SWEET.


----------



## buriedoutback (Aug 16, 2017)

MrYakob said:


> Spoke with Sweetwater today and confirmed with Two Notes on twitter that these *should be arriving in September....*
> 
> This thing had better be SWEET.



FRIG


----------



## MrYakob (Aug 17, 2017)

buriedoutback said:


> FRIG



Yeah.. It's a bummer but in the end I'd rather wait a little longer for a (hopefully) great product. On the plus side I was told they are in full production swing so there *shouldn't* be any more delays at this point


----------



## buriedoutback (Aug 17, 2017)

MrYakob said:


> Yeah.. It's a bummer but in the end I'd rather wait a little longer for a (hopefully) great product. On the plus side I was told they are in full production swing so there *shouldn't* be any more delays at this point


----------



## rexbinary (Aug 21, 2017)

From Two notes FB page they say "The wait is nearly over..."


----------



## buriedoutback (Aug 23, 2017)

er ma gerd


----------



## buriedoutback (Aug 23, 2017)

Are people doing pre-orders on these? or are they waiting to see what fluff and ola say? 
I have never jumped on a pre-order for anything before, but a place in Toronto has it listed for $299 CAD and free shipping... very tempting to put in a pre-order tomorrow (payday).
I'm holding off recording the guitars for my bands new 5 song EP because I think I can get a better tone with the Captor and my 5150 then with my line 6 hd500... ( I can hear your eyes rolling at that statement! \m/ )


----------



## MrYakob (Aug 23, 2017)

buriedoutback said:


> Are people doing pre-orders on these? or are they waiting to see what fluff and ola say?
> I have never jumped on a pre-order for anything before, but a place in Toronto has it listed for $299 CAD and free shipping... very tempting to put in a pre-order tomorrow (payday).
> I'm holding off recording the guitars for my bands new 5 song EP because I think I can get a better tone with the Captor and my 5150 then with my line 6 hd500... ( I can hear your eyes rolling at that statement! \m/ )



Got my pre-order in at Sweetwater last week so I don't know if I'll be in the first batch or not.

I was going to wait for all the Youtubers to get them but that was back in May and at this point I just want the damn thing already


----------



## buriedoutback (Aug 23, 2017)

^^^^ ya how bad could it really be??


----------



## buriedoutback (Aug 26, 2017)

well, i just signed up for a pre-order of the 8ohm model.


----------



## rexbinary (Sep 5, 2017)

The latest from Two Notes Facebook page:


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Sep 5, 2017)

looks slick, I don't really NEEED it with my Helix but it could make for some fun with the Marshall and EVH.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 5, 2017)

it's curious that they place it over a "Mark V" for the add...


----------



## MrYakob (Sep 6, 2017)

odibrom said:


> it's curious that they place it over a "Mark V" for the add...


Why is that curious??

I am so damn excited to finally get this thing, hoping there aren't waves of orders shipping and that this delay let them manufacture enough to cover all the orders!


----------



## odibrom (Sep 6, 2017)

Just because they could have chosen a _brandless_ head... something that could be identified as an amplifier head, but without recognizable brand, that's all. This way they are publicizing Mesa Boogie as well... and for free, I'd guess...


----------



## aqa (Sep 6, 2017)

Because it should be a lot better than the cab clone built in the mesa mark heads


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 7, 2017)

The 90 watt Mark V is mercifully free of the cab clone.


----------



## rexbinary (Sep 8, 2017)

More from Two Notes Facebook page


----------



## rexbinary (Sep 13, 2017)

Two-Notes Facebook said:


> Captor is here! \0/


----------



## MrYakob (Sep 13, 2017)

Came across this video today, it's in French but the sound samples sound good!


----------



## buriedoutback (Sep 14, 2017)

My guy in toronto says they've gone through customs and should be shipped out to me monday or tuesday. next weekend is gonna be fucking awesome.


----------



## MrYakob (Sep 15, 2017)

buriedoutback said:


> My guy in toronto says they've gone through customs and should be shipped out to me monday or tuesday. next weekend is gonna be fucking awesome.


Who did you buy from? I wanted to order from within Canada but couldn't find a retailer I was familiar with.

I ended up going through Sweetwater and my rep said it probably won't ship until the 19th


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Sumsar (Sep 15, 2017)

Youtube spam:


----------



## rexbinary (Sep 15, 2017)

Prototype v1 and v2


----------



## buriedoutback (Sep 15, 2017)

MrYakob said:


> Who did you buy from? I wanted to order from within Canada but couldn't find a retailer I was familiar with.
> 
> I ended up going through Sweetwater and my rep said it probably won't ship until the 19th


I went with club bass in Toronto. I'm not familiar with them, but the reviews of the store/owner were so good that I took a chance. I emailed them in advance and got a pleasant reply the same afternoon I think. 
Maybe you'll get lucky and it'll ship before the 19th.
So far the reviews are positive as posted above, so I'm excited. Gonna go hm300 > 5150 > captor > pesonus > imac with reaper for my bands EP. 
For anyone interested, here's the link : http://www.clubbass.ca/loadboxes/two-notes-torpedo-captor.html


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Sep 15, 2017)

MrYakob said:


> Who did you buy from? I wanted to order from within Canada but couldn't find a retailer I was familiar with.
> 
> I ended up going through Sweetwater and my rep said it probably won't ship until the 19th



You realize that available Monday or Tuesday, is September 18th or 19th, so essentially the exact same timeline right?


----------



## feraledge (Sep 16, 2017)

Digging Rabea's review. Definitely going to be getting one of these in the new future.


----------



## metallifan3091 (Sep 16, 2017)

I think I understand how this works correctly, but I've never used anything like it before so I want to clarify.

I have a PRS Archon 25w 1x12 combo. With this, I could bypass the speaker and simulate a 4x12 via WOS for recording purposes, right? Will 25w of power be sufficient to get good studio-ish quality tones for metal?


----------



## odibrom (Sep 16, 2017)

With these things, amp power becomes less meaningful. 25w should be enough, metal tones will come mostly from the preamp section of your amp.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 16, 2017)

metallifan3091 said:


> I think I understand how this works correctly, but I've never used anything like it before so I want to clarify.
> 
> I have a PRS Archon 25w 1x12 combo. With this, I could bypass the speaker and simulate a 4x12 via WOS for recording purposes, right? Will 25w of power be sufficient to get good studio-ish quality tones for metal?


considering how bands like Queen used Vox AC30s and toured with them for years, yeah it would work fine. It probably won't sound like the 100 version of the archon just due to the headroom that the 100w and the fact that they use different tubes for the power amp, but it'll work fine.


----------



## metallifan3091 (Sep 16, 2017)

Awesome, thanks guys. I mostly find recording to be really tiresome and un-fun but I seem to constantly have this itch to do it anyway, and I'm kind of sick of the sounds I'm getting with VST plugins. I love the Archon so I may have to pick one of these up.


----------



## MrYakob (Sep 18, 2017)

Dineley said:


> You realize that available Monday or Tuesday, is September 18th or 19th, so essentially the exact same timeline right?


I do, but mine is shipping from the States rather than from within the country so it will most likely take longer crossing the border. But no matter, I've waited months at this point so a few more days is nothing 

Digging the sounds from Rabea's video, Fluff's didn't do much for me but he definitely didn't go as in depth with his sounds.


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 18, 2017)

odibrom said:


> With these things, amp power becomes less meaningful. 25w should be enough, metal tones will come mostly from the preamp section of your amp.


With these things I can stick my JCM 800's master on 10 and not worry about being torn apart from the inside out.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 18, 2017)

Also that. I mean Power amp becomes less meaningful because one doesn't use it to get the necessary volume to be heard, one can go either with a 25W or 100W amp (these are limited to 100w, right?) to record silently at home, so whatever floats your boat is ok, I guess...

This also means that there might be an hight power amp sellings increase due to these things... or maybe not.


----------



## buriedoutback (Sep 19, 2017)

As per Club Bass website : "Update Sept. 18 Captor shipment is in transit to us now. It'll arrive at our shop this week.
Stock has been allocated for customer Pre-delivery orders."


----------



## maggotspawn (Sep 21, 2017)

GAS got the best of me. I was going to wait on more first hand experience from people, but the reviews I've seen looked positive. Sweetwater phoned me and said they had them, but not a lot of them, so I jumped on a 16 ohm one. Can't wait.


----------



## buriedoutback (Sep 22, 2017)

http://imgur.com/tbh7Htk

No time right now, but tomorrow, o yes tomorrow riffs will be recorded!


----------



## buriedoutback (Sep 23, 2017)

First impressions: 
I can hear my guitar coming out of the captor.... I don't know if it's supposed to do that....
The ground lift button needs to be pressed pretty hard or it won't disengage...
The stock cabs are ok...going to have to check out some other cab options (two notes or otherwise)...
If I use the wall of sound plugin, the sound gets all fucked if I try use the eq or dynamics section of the plugin...like it'll sound decent then I just touch the dynamics knob and it looses all top end and goes weird mono-ish.... I have to remove the plugin and re-add it...
Reaper crashed once while using the plugin...
I only had about an hour yesterday to mess with it, but I'm not overly impressed... Sounds pretty meh and 1/2 the software doesn't work right....
I was using my triple rec (which I'm selling) yesterday, but I brought home my 5150 and hm300 pedal today to give it a fair chance (5150 is my tone) so I'll report back... Hopefully tonight I can mess with it more....I see potential but we'll see....


----------



## aqa (Sep 23, 2017)

Buriedoutback, if wall of sound is giving you problems, Use Pulse or another IR Loader, make sure you have impulse responses


----------



## rickgk (Sep 23, 2017)

I just purchased a Captor and the -20db attenuated out makes my amp sound really thin and fizzy, it sounds nothing like my amp sounds plugged in directly to my cab. 
Even my amp at very low volume sounds much better than using it with the captor
Anyone else experiencing similar results?


----------



## maggotspawn (Sep 23, 2017)

rickgk said:


> I just purchased a Captor and the -20db attenuated out makes my amp sound really thin and fizzy, it sounds nothing like my amp sounds plugged in directly to my cab.
> Even my amp at very low volume sounds much better than using it with the captor
> Anyone else experiencing similar results?


What are you running the attenuated out to?


----------



## rickgk (Sep 23, 2017)

To my mesa 1x12 cab.


----------



## maggotspawn (Sep 23, 2017)

How loud do you have the amp?


----------



## rickgk (Sep 23, 2017)

Ive tried the whole range of volumes, but mostly turned up to the same relative volume in the room as I was running the amp direct.


----------



## Marco.au (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi there.
First post here. With much anticipation, I’ve tried the torpedo captor this Saturday. Everything was going fine with the shop’s amp through a small mixer to hear the amp through the headphone monitor.
Then I connected it to my vox ac10. Disaster! All I could hear was this high pitch squeal. I’ve tried to change all possible knobs, to no avail. Has anyone experienced something like that?
I wanted so much for this to work, to have the vox sound through headphones...


----------



## buriedoutback (Sep 24, 2017)

aqa said:


> Buriedoutback, if wall of sound is giving you problems, Use Pulse or another IR Loader, make sure you have impulse responses



part of the reason i bought the captor is because of the WOS plugin. i do have a couple other ir loaders and a couple other ir's, but i don't feel i should have to use those (unless one had already purchased other 3rd-party ir's that they love).

update: 
i plugged in my 5150 and tweaked the WOS plugin some more. finally i was able to get it to sound more like what i'm used to (5150 > mesa OS 412) so that's a plus.

i can still hear the direct signal coming out of the captor itself as if there is a speaker inside it...

when running dual-cabs, the exciter section of the plugin makes that particular cab get muted and can't be brought back unless the plugin is removed and re-added.

reaper crashes 1 out of 5 times i run the WOS plugin. i'm going to update reaper to the newest version. Also i'm running Mavericks on my mac, but i downloaded the appropriate version of WOS for that.

i feel a bit better about the captor, but its going to take a lot more messing around, etc before i feel 'good' about this purchase.


----------



## buriedoutback (Sep 24, 2017)

PS two notes support advises: 
"When you play your amplifier through a Torpedo product which embeds a reactive loadbox (Torpedo Live, Studio, Reload, Captor), you may hear the sound of your instrument coming out of the box of the Torpedo, like there were a small speaker inside. This is perfectly normal and there is no reason to worry."


----------



## maggotspawn (Sep 28, 2017)

Test of the Two Notes Torpedo Captor. 3 takes were recorded at the same time. The Captor's internal Cab Sim, Captor Direct with an IR, and the line out of the Peavey JSX with an IR. No post EQ added, just normalized the clips. This is the 16 ohm Captor. When I was recording it, I was WTF, why does it sound so fizzy? Turned out I had direct monitoring on in my audio interface, derp. Had to cut the treble and presence quite a bit on my amp. I tried out the attenuator too. 20db is a drastic amount. The attenuator didn't sound any better then the amp at the same volume, due to the Peaveys excellent MV. Might work good for non master volume amps though.


----------



## edfig1989 (Sep 28, 2017)

I just received it this monday and OHHHH MAN!!! that EVH III sounds killer with 4 cabinets on the WOS software...MASSIVE!!!


----------



## Mike (Sep 29, 2017)

I was really interested in getting this but I'm picking up kind of a mixed vibe from early adopters. One thing that I'm noticing in some of the demos is that it kind of seems to have that "blanket thrown over the cabinet" sound going on that I'm not digging. I'll probably wait it out a bit longer until the honeymoon reviewers disappear and people can attest to the durability.


----------



## MrYakob (Sep 29, 2017)

Got mine in the mail 2 days ago, the attenuator was a big draw for me on this so that I could play through an amp and cab at home again and boy does that part ever work well! Haven't had the time to dive in to the WoS stuff but I did briefly try out the onboard sim for a few minuted and it seemed decent. Really looking forward to tinkering with IRs though,


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 1, 2017)

I got mine about a week ago and love it. Attenuation is great for a 100w amp at the volumes I play at home, DI line is very clean and the cab sim is passable. Great unit for the price


----------



## maggotspawn (Oct 1, 2017)

Test #2 of the Captor. JSX, NadIR with homebrewed IR's of my Peavey 412MS cab. A little reverb from a Replifex in the loop.
RG7420 with Duncan Distrotions. Sorted out my monitoring this go round.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Oct 1, 2017)

Anybody have personal experience with this vs the two notes reload yet?


----------



## edfig1989 (Oct 2, 2017)

Du


maggotspawn said:


> Test #2 of the Captor. JSX, NadIR with homebrewed IR's of my Peavey 412MS cab. A little reverb from a Replifex in the loop.
> RG7420 with Duncan Distrotions. Sorted out my monitoring this go round.



Dude your IR sound awesome!! Share?


----------



## maggotspawn (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks. One was made with an AT2020 and one with an SM57. I ran them in stereo with NadIR.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_XNOiQt6mAgMlNhZ2VvbHVMVXc
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_XNOiQt6mAgZ1ByQXg4MXQ5WFk


----------



## edfig1989 (Oct 3, 2017)

maggotspawn said:


> Thanks. One was made with an AT2020 and one with an SM57. I ran them in stereo with NadIR.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_XNOiQt6mAgMlNhZ2VvbHVMVXc
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_XNOiQt6mAgZ1ByQXg4MXQ5WFk


Thanks man!! I'll try them out after work and upload some samples. I've working with WOS plugin using an XT Cab and a Laboga IR...PURE THICKNESS AND CRUNCH!


----------



## edfig1989 (Oct 3, 2017)

Marco.au said:


> Hi there.
> First post here. With much anticipation, I’ve tried the torpedo captor this Saturday. Everything was going fine with the shop’s amp through a small mixer to hear the amp through the headphone monitor.
> Then I connected it to my vox ac10. Disaster! All I could hear was this high pitch squeal. I’ve tried to change all possible knobs, to no avail. Has anyone experienced something like that?
> I wanted so much for this to work, to have the vox sound through headphones...


HEy dude, same thing happened to me but i think it was a user error. I accidentally turned on phantom power for the dry output, turned it off and played and heard that squeal. Another thing I did was making sure that the output level to amp volume ratio were not giving me any digital clipping in my DAW. I recommend putting an EQ in your fx chain in the DAW and the meter will tell you if you have digital clipping. Once i did all that my EVH 3 sounded GODLY! but found out one of my preamp tubes is out and not much gain is going out.


----------



## edfig1989 (Oct 3, 2017)

buriedoutback said:


> part of the reason i bought the captor is because of the WOS plugin. i do have a couple other ir loaders and a couple other ir's, but i don't feel i should have to use those (unless one had already purchased other 3rd-party ir's that they love).
> 
> update:
> i plugged in my 5150 and tweaked the WOS plugin some more. finally i was able to get it to sound more like what i'm used to (5150 > mesa OS 412) so that's a plus.
> ...


I hear you man, just yesterday I was paying more attention to its output levels and avoided digital clipping which is pretty easy to get if you don't watch out for it. Enjoy your captor! Cheers. I have a 50 watt EVH volume level on 4 and out level on captor on 1, and soundcard on about 6 sounds very good!


----------



## blacklava (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi guys, first post on SevenString

I'm a CabClone owner (despite being considered the worst gear ever etc etc), I know the passive out sucks so I've always used it with the dry lineout and Ownhammer IRs. Result is really good imho, so I'm wondering if this Torpedo Captor would be a real improvement (being reactive instead of resistive) or not.


----------



## buriedoutback (Oct 10, 2017)

a little update: I'm using the newest version of WOS in mac osx sierra and all the functionality is working fine. I was messing with mixing 2 cabs together and getting some much better tones!! I'm much happier than on day 1. I'm in the middle of recording my bands ep, so I'll post it up when it's done. 
ps: I'm using the xlr out and running phantom power from my interface to power the captor. How is everyone running theirs?


----------



## buriedoutback (Oct 10, 2017)

^^^ i actually rtfm and its says to use the line out (trs) into wos. gonna try that when i get a minute and see what difference it makes.


----------



## edfig1989 (Oct 10, 2017)

any difference?


----------



## edfig1989 (Oct 10, 2017)

Guys do yourself a favor and try this trick with your WOS plugin!


----------



## buriedoutback (Oct 11, 2017)

edfig1989 said:


> any difference?


dunno yet. shift work is a bitch. might have to wait till the weekend.
I'll check out your video at the same time.


----------



## maggotspawn (Oct 14, 2017)

Test #3, quick and sloppy. Peavey XXX boosted with an SD-1. Wall of Sound for the IR's. 
I have a little noise issue with the XXX. It doesn't happen with my JSX. Something I'll have to sort out.


----------



## maggotspawn (Oct 15, 2017)

Another quick clip. Same setup as before. Sorted out a ground loop I had, by running the Captor on phantom power.


----------



## buriedoutback (Oct 15, 2017)

^^^ nice work man!
So I'm in the middle of recording my bands new EP and I'm (finally) very happy with the Captor now. I have it hooked up with a TRS cable as per the manual and I re-kajiggered the cab/mic settings in WOS. I'm loving the tone! I'll try to put up some clips if i get some time.
Here a couple pics of my current recording setup. imgur 
Amp: https://i.imgur.com/pm4EgRl.jpg
Pedals/Captor : https://i.imgur.com/wGxp6gA.jpg
Captor: https://i.imgur.com/Mt2SFEG.jpg
WOS in reaper: https://i.imgur.com/WZ5cRvq.png

tldr: Buy the Captor. It rules.


----------



## maggotspawn (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks. Here's yet another clip. Bypassed the G Major 2 that is in the loop. Also goosed it a little with some post EQ.


----------



## edfig1989 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nicee!! I'm finally getting a good level on the captor as I figure it out. Although i Have to ask what exactly is the difference between the dry and XLR output , XLR without sim of course. I read that the TRS may cause a ground loop and it's better to use the phantom powered XLR out to solve this. But is it sending out a weaker signal than the dry output on the captor?


----------



## buriedoutback (Oct 16, 2017)

I liked the sound of the trs a lot more than the xlr. The manual says the trs is better for use with an interface, but I suppose every setup is different. I didnt have any grounding issue. I am using a gate to tame any noise tho.


----------



## maggotspawn (Oct 16, 2017)

I didn't notice a big difference between the XLR and 1/4" line out.


----------



## edfig1989 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hmmm ok it must be my home electrical. I tame the noise with my ISP Pro Rack...without the G, but i have to turn the knob all the way to the right almost to get rid of grounding issues and hum, and I mean almost to -50 db. There is ground in the house I already checked with my testers. It just makes me uneasy that I have put the noise gate all the way up on my amps fx loop :C I'm hoping it's not the captor because i can not hear all that noise thru my Vader 4x12.


----------



## maggotspawn (Oct 16, 2017)

edfig1989 said:


> Hmmm ok it must be my home electrical. I tame the noise with my ISP Pro Rack...without the G, but i have to turn the knob all the way to the right almost to get rid of grounding issues and hum, and I mean almost to -50 db. There is ground in the house I already checked with my testers. It just makes me uneasy that I have put the noise gate all the way up on my amps fx loop :C I'm hoping it's not the captor because i can not hear all that noise thru my Vader 4x12.


Are you using an AC adapter or phantom power?


----------



## edfig1989 (Oct 17, 2017)

maggotspawn said:


> Are you using an AC adapter or phantom power?



AC Adapter for the ISP Rack Gate, AC Adapter for OD and USB power for interface using the dry TRS out on the captor. My bad when I said I has to dial to -50 db, it's 10db that i have to dial to rid of noise :/ ... it's terrible, I'll try messing with the 3 ground lift buttons the Noise gate has.


----------



## maggotspawn (Oct 17, 2017)

Sounds like your using an AC adapter for the Captor. Try powering it with phantom power with the XLR.


----------



## edfig1989 (Oct 17, 2017)

maggotspawn said:


> Sounds like your using an AC adapter for the Captor. Try powering it with phantom power with the XLR.


Nope, no AC adapter on the captor. The amp is the only thing giving the captor its power, but I will run some tests if it makes a difference in noise with XLR. Thanks!


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Oct 17, 2017)

Getting some mixed reviews on the sound of this thing, and the attenuator tone. I'm being cautious now darn it.


----------



## maggotspawn (Oct 17, 2017)

crwnedblasphemy said:


> Getting some mixed reviews on the sound of this thing, and the attenuator tone. I'm being cautious now darn it.


I don't like the attenuator with my amps, (XXX and JSX), but the direct tone is awesome. The cab sim is O.K. with some EQ tweaks, but where it really shines is with IR's, especially WOS.


----------



## DaZoner (Oct 20, 2017)

I picked up the 8 Ohm version to run with my dual rec and jcm800. This thing kicks serious ass. A little sample, https://soundcloud.com/dazoner/course-setpushing-off . I'm not a pro by any means, so I apologize in advance for obvious drumming/mixing issues.


----------



## aqa (Oct 22, 2017)

Wow this little box is awesome

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7eCJ2NtwBCzMk5UQ09HYmxhbk0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Oct 24, 2017)

aqa said:


> Wow this little box is awesome
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7eCJ2NtwBCzMk5UQ09HYmxhbk0/view?usp=sharing



Does sound killer. Which one do u have and what amp was used there? How is the attenuator with yours?


----------



## aqa (Oct 24, 2017)

I used my 5150 evh 50w with a tube screamer, ownhammer IR's. I haven't used the attenuator yet, really don't care to much on that feature


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Oct 24, 2017)

Does it sound any different than just using the preamp out of the EVH 50w?


----------



## aqa (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't remember last time i used the preamp section to the DAW, but the two notes is far superior to my ear


----------



## aqa (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't remember last time i used the preamp section to the DAW, but the two notes is far superior to my ear


----------



## edfig1989 (Oct 25, 2017)

aqa said:


> I don't remember last time i used the preamp section to the DAW, but the two notes is far superior to my ear


Wait....what does that mean exactly? You mean the power amp sim on WOS is better to use with the EVH preamp out?


----------



## aqa (Oct 25, 2017)

No, i haven't use the wall of sound still yet

What i said is that the captor is superior than the preamp out on the EVH


----------



## edfig1989 (Oct 26, 2017)

aqa said:


> No, i haven't use the wall of sound still yet
> 
> What i said is that the captor is superior than the preamp out on the EVH


Yes, it does sound fatter. That's because the power section is colouring the signal. I tried experimenting with the preamp out while on the captor load box along with some Ownhammer IR's and oooohhhh boyyy!!!


----------



## Kyle-Vick (Dec 1, 2017)

Anybody try the attenuation with a Dual Rec yet? Id like to use this with my 5153 and my 2 Channel Dual Rec, but I would use the attenuation feature more than the WOS at first, until I get my computer updated.


----------



## edfig1989 (Dec 3, 2017)

Kyle-Vick said:


> Anybody try the attenuation with a Dual Rec yet? Id like to use this with my 5153 and my 2 Channel Dual Rec, but I would use the attenuation feature more than the WOS at first, until I get my computer updated.


I have the 5153 50 watt and the attenuation does well.


----------



## Kyle-Vick (Jan 3, 2018)

I have the Captor now and have used it quite a bit with my dual rec, 5153, and OR15. The attenuation works really well on them, but it does make the lower wattage OR15 sound more fizzy. With the Mesa and the EVH, its perfect, and those are the two I wanted it for. The WOS is awesome, and this is what I use more than anything right now, which is contrary to what I was thinking I would use more. All in all, its a great value to try out IRs and see if they are for you and tame your amps. I love every aspect of it, and highly recommend anyone who is on the fence to just go for it.


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 3, 2018)

edfig1989 said:


> I have the 5153 50 watt and the attenuation does well.



So just looking at the attenuation feature only, is it worth it in your opinion? Does it sound better with your amp at higher volumes attenuated then just setting the volume down low when using a real cab?


----------



## Kyle-Vick (Jan 3, 2018)

The 50 Watt 5153's master volume works really well. If I had only that amp, using only the attenuation from the Captor, I don't think its really necessary for the red channel. I do think it works a bit better when your pushing the blue channel for a more Marshall-like tone.


----------

